# Texaco (ex Caltex) Southampton



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Dear Tankermen: 

I am writing an article intended for Sea Breezes (or similar). My theme is salvage cases - how case law is used to make settlements. I started with The Minnehaha case, Mersey 1861.

This case was cited following the salvage claim against Texaco Southampton. The tanker had a fire off the NSW coast in 1975 and was towed into Sydney.

Do you know anything about this incident or indeed about this ship or any of her sisters? 

Certainly a beautiful tanker.

Be great to hear from you.

Merv Rowlinson Tugs and Coasters


----------



## stuartcooper35 (6 mo ago)

MervR said:


> Dear Tankermen:
> 
> I am writing an article intended for Sea Breezes (or similar). My theme is salvage cases - how case law is used to make settlements. I started with The Minnehaha case, Mersey 1861.
> 
> ...


Dont know anything about the fire she was my first ship as 5/eng a lovely well run safe ship I had a ball on my first trip.


----------



## stuartcooper35 (6 mo ago)

Dont know anything about the fire she was my first ship as 5/eng a lovely well run safe ship I had a ball on my first trip


----------



## stuartcooper35 (6 mo ago)

MervR said:


> Dear Tankermen:
> 
> I am writing an article intended for Sea Breezes (or similar). My theme is salvage cases - how case law is used to make settlements. I started with The Minnehaha case, Mersey 1861.
> 
> ...











Texaco Tankers | Facebook


This group is dedicated to Relatives, Crew, Officers, Shore & Office staff. All welcome with your photos and stories about your life and times aboard Texaco Tankers။




www.facebook.com


----------

